

What is the typical recent grad salary as software engineer? - lhsieh

What is the typical recent grad salary as software engineer near the San Francisco bay area?
======
smeyer
I went to Harvard, and 100k seemed like a pretty typical salary for my recent
grad friends, although commonly accompanied by stock and/or signing bonuses. I
knew one guy making about 200k per year at an established company once you
prorated out the stock awards over the vesting period.

------
lhsieh
I was asked by HR and was told that its around 70k. How should I respond to
question like this in the future?

~~~
debacle
What platform would you be writing on? Unless you're doing HTML cutups or
working almost exclusively in WordPress, 70k is a joke.

~~~
lhsieh
The company's software stack includes php and python. But on average, what
number should I give? And start-ups vs larger companies?

~~~
debacle
In SF you should start at no lower than 90k. I would start at 110k and let
them work you down to something more reasonable with concessions.

------
beamatronic
100k

